# HP Officejet 4500 network printer not found through hplip gui



## fufukauliza (May 7, 2021)

Hello,

yesterday I wanted to install my multifunction printer which has a static IP address that I can ping and then via pkg I installed hplip.
Once the GUI was launched to query the printer via the network, the tool reported me that I probably have to open ports on the firewall such as mDns.
So I created a "pass out proto tcp to port 5353" rule for example but I still can't query it.
I tried doing the same thing for jetdirect (tcp 9100) but nothing.
Where am I doing wrong?

Thank you again.


----------



## fernandel (May 9, 2021)

As I remember I use print/cups to setup my HP business inkjet 3000 for network and than print/hplip. I am using just USB connection now.


----------



## gpw928 (May 9, 2021)

We need more information in order to diagnose the problem.

What are the IP addresses of the printer and the FreeBSD host on which you installed `hplip`?  How are they connected on the network (e.g. a switch).

Most FreeBSD systems don't have firewall rules installed.  Are there any rules in your "firewall" other than the one you mention above?  If the answer to that is no, then delete the rule, and forget about firewalls.  If the answer is yes, then we need to gather a lot more information.

What is the exact make and model of your printer.  We need to know exactly how it communicates with the controlling host(s).


----------



## fufukauliza (May 10, 2021)

gpw928 said:


> We need more information in order to diagnose the problem.
> 
> What are the IP addresses of the printer and the FreeBSD host on which you installed `hplip`?  How are they connected on the network (e.g. a switch).
> 
> ...



I solved it, in fact it was enough to enable a firewall rule to reach the printer and I was able to query it correctly.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 10, 2021)

Without quering HP can be difficult to configure in cups. Do you now use hplip, cups-filters,foomatic filters ?


----------



## fufukauliza (May 10, 2021)

Hi Alain,

i use hplip which has the perfect driver for my printer.
I had also installed cups but I did not use it because after creating a special firewall rule I was able to identify the printer through hplip.
For the scans I installed xsane and it is great.
These are all beginner's tests to get my system fully functional.
Now in general it is.
I still have some problems with mount and umount of an external usb hard drive but sooner or later I hope to be able to solve this too.


----------

